# Spirit - Adult Costumes & Ads



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

As a parent, I am a bit concerned that I see more and more adult costumes and advertisements displayed in front of our children by companies such as Party City, Spirit, etc.

I'm no prude mind you, Hell I don't even know if I spelled the word right. If you want to walk around dressed as a hot dog platter with a protruding ketchup bottle to proclaim your manhood...fine. Just don't be wearing it when our kids come around looking for candy...cause I might be the guy behind them dressed as a butcher.

Am I wrong to expect a certain amount of respect and decency from stores when they advertise their wares to our children? After seeing a large primary Spirit Halloween page displaying male genitals on a Halloween costume a couple days ago, I wrote an email to them. Their only response...

_Dear James,

Thank you for your email. Please contact our Corporate Office at XXXX to discuss any comments or concerns.

Sincerely,

Guest Services_


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I see you got Standard Response Form #37B.
I wouldnt hold my breath waiting for them to do something.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

The response from Spirit is kind of disappointing. I am not a prude at all, but you are right. Some of the costumes are ridiculous. I can think of a few just off the top of my head. 

I'm sure they are appealing to college kids going to parties for Halloween, but I also think these types of costumes go against the spirit of the holiday. Since I don't have kids, I am not really bothered by them. However, I see your point.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Non-prude here too, but I agree, the tasteless costumes should not be so predominantly displayed.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm curious, where did you see the ad displayed DarkLore?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm in agreement as well.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.mtshastanews.com/entertainment/x253213370/Books-Girlie-girl-culture-examined-in-Cinderella-Ate-My-Daughter

Maybe not a perfect segway but I heard this book discussed on NPR. Advertiser are constantly driving the down the age of what it sounds like we agree are inappropriate costumes for 16 year olds - and they are sized for a 7 year old.


----------



## T-rex (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a 10 year old daughter and am lucky she likes the homemade costumes I make her; she really prefers the dark, gory cotumes. Anyways, we always check out the costumes at the Halloween stores and I have noticed a "trampy" trend developing in female custumes over the past few years. More recently it has spread to younger girls costumes, I saw many costumes that I felt were inappropriate for 6-12 year old girls, all prominantly displayed for young impressionable eyes to view. It is concerning for a parent for sure!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I've noticed a lot of costumes in the last two years on young girls that make them look like hookers. When I ask them what they are they tell me divas or singers. I guess it's entertainment today. But I haven't seen any naked bits. Then I would have to complain too.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

More and more tasteless or inappropriate costumes are being made each year and Spirit isn't the only company advertising and selling them.

Costumes for teens and younger girls are merely smaller versions of sexy adult women's costumes. I don't know what parent would go buy these costumes for their daughters. Uhhhh, you dressed your 6 year old as a french maid???? Not cute.
I picked up a costume last year at Walmart that didn't cover MY parts and I wouldn't go out in it. Thankfully I didn't see any girls come to my door dressed that way.

Spirit has a lot of male costumes that are inappropriate under their "funny men's costumes" section. All you have to do is look at the "Longuini and Meatballs Adult Costume", "Firefighter with Big Hose costume" or "Snake Charmer Adult Costume" just to name a few. What is so funny about a men's costume with a protruding costume part? A fisherman? Seriously? Who keeps their fish in their pants hmmmm?

So, if your female your supposed to dress as a tramp and if your male you can't keep all of your parts inside of your costume.

I don't know about the rest of you but when I get costume catalogs in the mail I have to go through them myself first to see if their are any pictures of "funny" costumes before I let my children look at them. This goes for all of the companies, not just Spirit.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

My kids are 19 and 15. My daughter, 15, can wear a burlap sack and look pretty. If we haven't helped them make good choices yet... IDK. Too worried for words.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Typically, those who still find passing gas funny and who have yet to mature past their teens, are attracted to these "funny" costumes. Personally I see neither the humor nor the creativity in them, but there is no accounting for taste. At least they are showing some semblance of holiday spirit. Sort of.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> I'm curious, where did you see the ad displayed DarkLore?


I'm pretty sure, it was a result of clicking an ad banner on a ...er...unspecified...halloween forum.

The page that came up highlighted the Bruno Pink Outfit. But it wasn't that costume alone, or the web page. I think for one, I was annoyed that they are an advertiser on the forums I happen to frequent. And a bit more respect should be shown regarding negative customer feedback. But it's also shameful, when you stand in a store and look at the 8 year old kids scanning the walls for costumes.

The racey female costumes...that's a parents choice. Bad, but still a choice.


----------



## T-rex (Feb 7, 2011)

Hauntiholik said:


> when I get costume catalogs in the mail I have to go through them myself first to see if their are any pictures of "funny" costumes before I let my children look at them. This goes for all of the companies, not just Spirit.


That is good advice Hauntiholik, I am going to do the same and screen our catalogues for any of those funny costumes before the kids take a look. You are correct variations of the same costumes are sold all over not just @ Spirit. Sadly it's about marketing, supply and demand, and consumerism; I wonder how many kids even wear homemade costumes anymore?? A minority that is for sure.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Don't even get me started on this, lol. Reminds me of my batting my head against Coca Cola ads once.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Those costumes are just plain stupid anyways. Halloween is supposed to be scary.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

kprimm said:


> Those costumes are just plain stupid anyways. Halloween is supposed to be scary.


I do not agree with that statement. Halloween is in the eye of the haunter, be that scary, funny, spooky or foolish. Although I do agree that these costumes are stupid.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

what it comes down to is the parent has to censor what there child sees.If you know a certain place sells those types of costumes steer clear of that area and store if minors are present.The stores are out to make dollars and sex sells sad but true.
I personally like the funny costumes for when the kids are not around.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

*Tacky*

Thank god I don't have kids for just this reason. There are more and more little girl versions of sexy witch called sassy witch. They all look like hooker. I always give kids with the homemade costumes the best candy and the tacky ones get the boring stuff. It is my way of making a statement. Will it do anything, probably not. But its my haunt.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> what it comes down to is the parent has to censor what there child sees.If you know a certain place sells those types of costumes steer clear of that area and store if minors are present.The stores are out to make dollars and sex sells sad but true.
> I personally like the funny costumes for when the kids are not around.


You missed the point. I clicked a Halloween forum link from an advertiser, and up popped the ad with a big **** on the costume. I didn't walk into a store, or visit an adult porn site....it was a forum advertiser's link!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

My opinion will probably be unpopular:

This forum is free. Much like radio. If you don't like the content of a radio station or it's advertisers, than change the channel and prevent your children from participating as well, or just find another forum . It's easy, we vote with our fingers every day by changing a TV station, or Radio channel, or even what websites we choose to view.

Do I like to see advertisers in this forum showing racey and influential content directed at kids???? Not particularly. 

But, I would always talk to my kids about what they see every day, which includes half naked women in about 50% of every TV commercial, "Male enhancement" ads, and tons of medicine that all universally warn about anal seepage as as side affect(Sorry moderators). And waht about all the other ads that are designed to make me and everyone else feel inadequate so we can buy thier product to feel better about ourselves.. 

We are living in a new world that is all about the all mighty dollar. Untill we all realize that we don''t live in a democracy, but rather live in a "Corporacracy" than we can just throw family values out the window. Since money is what is important to most people in the world. this is what we get.

Our best hope is honest communication with our kids. YES these things are all out there, Ask them what THEY think about it. You might be surprised at what a good conversaion you can have with your child. There's already a lot of pressure going on in thier school. environments, so they already know more than they let on. A few good open and honest moments with our kids can go a LONG way. '

Our kids will see this stuff whether it's in here, on TV, or in the movies. I don't fault this forum for it's decisions to stay alive by accepting advertising dollars, even if the advertiser doesn't have the best morals. NO large corporation has proper morals when it comes to money. Love and Hug your kids as often as you can. And when it comes to more adult decisions??? Just let them know you'll be there for them.


----------



## charlie1s (Sep 19, 2010)

Well... I'm affraid I have to agree with niblique.....My 7 year old has just started to be alowed on certain sites that we have previewed.... so I,m directly affected by this....Yes money makes the world go around,And sex does sell...Nobdy goes to work for free,And the sponsors are out to make money just like anybody that punches a clock....Bottom line is monitor your kids activites and teach them good morals....besides doesn't this forum have an age limit (13 I believe) by which age adult costumes is probably the least of our concerns.....So if I offended anyone I appoligize but advertiser are what keeps the forum free...and they expect a pay check just like everyone else...I'm sure Halloween costumes aren,t flying off the shelves right now so those are what are selling right now. Again I appoligize for offence that may have been taken.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

DarkLore said:


> You missed the point. I clicked a Halloween forum link from an advertiser, and up popped the ad with a big **** on the costume. I didn't walk into a store, or visit an adult porn site....it was a forum advertiser's link!


I understand what you are saying.
I would hope your child doesn't have unsupervised sessions on the net to where that would happen.This is for the most part a adult site as is spirit they are sister company's with spencers a huge adult only store.
Being naked is everywhere at least it's not real flesh they are seeing.
Not saying it's right but we as parents have to take the responsibility for what our children are exposed to.If that means checking everysite they click on so be it.I don't want to leave that in the hands of someone trying to make money all we and our children are to them are dollar signs.As long as they aren't breaking the law then they aren't doing anything wrong.
It's kinda of like the mcdonalds coffee lawsuit you know coffee is hot don't order it if you don't want burned.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

niblique71 said:


> My opinion will probably be unpopular:
> 
> This forum is free. Much like radio. If you don't like the content of a radio station or it's advertisers, than change the channel and prevent your children from participating as well, or just find another forum . It's easy, we vote with our fingers every day by changing a TV station, or Radio channel, or even what websites we choose to view.
> 
> ...


I agree me,hubby and my son who is now 19 talk about everything.
I grew up in the forbidden time the time where I couldn't do anything.But I did... behind my parents back.I rebeled against everything my parents told me not to do.I vowed I would be different not be my sons best friend but pick my battles and not forbid everything.I have been completly honest if ask a question I figure if they are smart enough to ask you need to be honest with them.If my son clicked on a ad like that and had questions I would answer them.If you don't talk to them someone else will misinform them.
I must say I have raised a child that is way better than what I was.To be truthfull I was a little scared I would have my hands full.
Even my dad who laid the hammer down on me comments on how well he was raised.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i know exactly where yall are comming from. i'm not married and i have no children, but i do have neices and nephews. every halloween season i do like browsing the shops and seeing what's for sale.

each year it sickens me what the the stores sell. They may think the costumes are funny, but i am not impressed in the least. The one i always sall that offended me the most was called country lovin. it's SICK 

i must say that at these times i miss the good old fashion basics, witches, vampires, ghosts and werewolves. what i would give for the good old days!


----------

